# Special event.....todays mail...******



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I usually don't post my purchases up on here because there few are far between , but this one was a little special being that it was my first box of Cubans....not in a split...or anything like that...all my own...


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Lookin oh so nice :dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sure are pretty!
R&J #2's?
Enjoy!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Those Look Mighty Fine :dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nummy stuff there Preston!:dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats - great minds think alike!! Just got my first ISOM purchases as well (BPC cab, Partagas MF). They were splits, but I kept the majority.

Yours look awesome - enjoy the bounty.

BillyBarue


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice score Jeremy! Have fun smoking and aging those beauties!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

sweet, without doubt.


----------



## AdamTrioxin (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow very nice! First box of Cubans should always call for pics, nice job.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats Bro. Enjoy the smokes :dr :w


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I had my first Romeo last week, No. 3 Tubo. Absolute flavor bomb, nice smokes you picked up on your first purchase.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats on the first purchase!


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome purchase. Enjoy! :dr :dr :dr 

BTW: You can keep pictures of smokes like that comming all you want.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Great JPH! Enjoy them. Uh someone mentioned age them??? Hehe, I wish you the best of luck with that.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mr. Bigwaved....?.....Have you still never tried these?


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

If you need any help smoking them, feel free to drive a few of those puppies down here to Stark County my friend.

Congratulations on your score and enjoy.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Goethe said:


> If you need any help smoking them, feel free to drive a few of those puppies down here to Stark County my friend.
> 
> Congratulations on your score and enjoy.


Any good hunting there.....?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Jeremy! Excellent purchase; those look so awesome. :dr


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mod....Please move me to Habanos only.....Thanks


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Jeremy,

Nothing like getting a box that's all yours, is there? We're gonna miss you on the trip this weekend.

John


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dang man! Share the wealth! :w


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice purchase.....That was one of the first "real" cigars I tried other than a swisher or something and those are what got me hooked!

Enjoy!


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

JPH said:


> Any good hunting there.....?


Well, my father in-law scores a buck every year, but unfortunately, I only own about 6 acres, so the only thing I'm able to shoot on my land is skeets and beer cans, which we do on a regular basis during the warmer months.

However, if you're into fishing, I can definitely accommodate you this summer, but I'm not sure how comprehensive the new Ohio smoking ban is. Do you know whether or not it prohibits smoking on or around public lakes?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Goethe said:


> Well, my father in-law scores a buck every year, but unfortunately, I only own about 6 acres, so the only thing I'm able to shoot on my land is skeets and beer cans, which we do on a regular basis during the warmer months.
> 
> However, if you're into fishing, I can definitely accommodate you this summer, but I'm not sure how comprehensive the new Ohio smoking ban is. Do you know whether or not it prohibits smoking on or around public lakes?


PM sent...If you can't smoke by public lakes...I'm gunna kill someone


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm RyJ's! NICE!


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful! Enjoy those babies!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice box of RyJ's - enjoy - :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice choice, JPH. You are on the path now.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those look so good.

Congrats on the first purchase. You will always remember your first.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> Mr. Bigwaved....?.....Have you still never tried these?





Bigwaved said:


> Nice choice, JPH. You are on the path now.


I'll take that as a no....... .... .... ... .... .... .. ... ..:gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'll take that as a no....... .... .... ... .... .... .. ... ..:gn


You can take it that if anything shows up at my house you may end up missing like Jimmy H.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice score man. My first Havana was a RyJ tubo a friend of mine brought back from Europe. Surprisingly enough to this day it goes down as one of the top 5 cigars I have had. I actually smoked it with no expectations and didn't know a thing about Havanas. The one thing I did know was it tasted marvelous. They're notorious for plugging issues...may your box draw well.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

sweeeeeeet, enjoy them:w


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

Cool, I just got a box of these too. I finished up a box of #3s and got a box of #1s. I liked the 3s a lot. On some of them, not all, something incredible would happen during the last 3rd of the stick, like they stuck a bunch of extra flavor down there. I am excited to find out if the 1s are the same way.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess I get to say the obligatory "Those look fakes. Send a couple to me just to be sure".

Nice score Jeremy.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

:dr looks like you are in for some good smoking!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta love that first timer ****!!! WTG!!!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

UH OH... RyJ Tubos... They could be one of the ugliest cigars out there, no surprise that they are tubed. BUT they taste DIVINE! Especially with a little but of time on them, and yours have a few months.

I have a bunch of the #3's, and I like them more than stogies costing twice as much!!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice snag. I am gonna build a raft out of my empty No.2 tubos and float to cuba.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Bought a few RyJ #2 Tubos in Canada while on a boating trip.
Terrific smokes! Most reviews don't do them justice. 
Paid $14.50 CAN, but what the heck. I was on vacation.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Can't wait to try one out and hear your review as well :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful Jeremy, enjoy.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh that's nice.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

sweeeeet:dr


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

The #2 Tubos are the smoothest, most satisfying smokes I have ever had!

I'm halfway through my box already (I tried convincing myself that I would let them age -- yeah right). I did find, however, that I needed to dry box them for a day or so before lighting up... for some reason if I don't do this, I have some burn issues.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

have a box of them in the humi since july think i'll open them up today nice post


----------



## Event Horizon (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice, Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

nice :ss congrats on the first purchase


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice order!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You can take it that if anything shows up at my house you may end up missing like Jimmy H.


It seems we have had a failure to communicate...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=704109&postcount=1


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no idea what those taste like, but they do look pretty!:ss


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice grab.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Jeremy, You've hit rock bottom! You can't slide down the slope anymore. Time to check yourself into rehab!!! Save yourself MAN! I'll look after your humi for ya!


----------

